# Oregon Appeals Court OK's University Carry



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Here in oregon we have a preemptive state law that says ONLY the legislature has the right to make any gun laws regulating oregon ccw holders. this means NONE of the local carry laws apply to an oregon ccw holder.

the oregon university system has had a long time ban on guns. this was not authorized by the legislature so it doesnt apply to ccw holders. there has been a long term court fight and yesterday the ban was tossed by the appeals court. awesome news.

the story is here....

Oregon appeals court throws out university gun ban - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

It's good to see,The courts their see the truth about it.Nice job for you all up there, Getting the job done.:smt033


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

yes, here in oregon we have some very good laws regarding open carry and the ccw trumps any local laws limiting our rights. this is a huge win


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

WOOHOO to Oregun ! Nevada's same law didn't pass this time around, gonna keep on it. :smt1099


----------

